# Maybe a man can answer this better?



## regretfullyhis (Aug 12, 2012)

X


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Y


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

XY ?


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Quit starting threads and deleting your post.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator message:*

Due to the fact that @regretfullyhis has deleted her original posts in this thread this thread has been closed to further replies.
@regretfullyhis Please stop wasting the time of other members like this by starting a thread and then deleting the content of your original post/s.


----------

